# Not hearing the gobbles



## TMK

I'm in my mid 50's and have been working in noisy manufacturing jobs for the past 30+ years. Starting to wonder if I'm not hearing birds that are out there in the 200 -250 yds range. Does anyone have any experience with devices like the Walker game ear etc.?


----------



## $diesel$

Not the game ear, but a reletively expense set from Cabelas bout 8 or 9 years ago. Don't know if i had them set up properly, but there was far too much static.
I am EXTEREMELY hard of hearing, quite a disadvantage to turkey hunting. At my age, that doesn't stop me anymore as i love just being out there hoping to get lucky.......lol.


----------



## joekacz

TMK said:


> I'm in my mid 50's and have been working in noisy manufacturing jobs for the past 30+ years. Starting to wonder if I'm not hearing birds that are out there in the 200 -250 yds range. Does anyone have any experience with devices like the Walker game ear etc.?


Go to one of the stores and try before you buy. I know of a hunter who had the ones that look like ear muffs,definitely could hear better but had a hard time picking direction. Don't know if that's a problem with everybody or just him.


----------



## 0utwest

joekacz said:


> Go to one of the stores and try before you buy. I know of a hunter who had the ones that look like ear muffs,definitely could hear better but had a hard time picking direction. Don't know if that's a problem with everybody or just him.


I have the same problem at 56 , I have tried both in the ear and muffs and they definitely will help and with muffs you can get them a lot cheaper and dial them in for each individual ear pretty easy . I don't use them very often but when I do as for locating direction it was about the same for me with or without . All in all I would buy the muffs as they could serve 2 purposes and are pretty cheap , My girlfriend uses mine all the time just for the hearing Protection .


----------



## 0utwest

Also I see your not far from me let me know if you want to try the muffs and all meet you half way im only in Geneva and you can use them for a couple weeks .


----------



## TMK

0utwest said:


> Also I see your not far from me let me know if you want to try the muffs and all meet you half way im only in Geneva and you can use them for a couple weeks .


Thanks for the replies also thanks for the offer to let me try out your muffs. I ordered these from Midway. Not too overly priced also was free shipping. Should get them in time to use in the field next week. I'll give an honest review after trying them out


----------



## 0utwest

Good deal mine are walkers also hope they help you out .


----------



## DLC

I was looking into some as well. Please let us know how they work out for you and if you can tell direction with them


----------



## guppie

It seems like the turkeys are not gobbling much this year once they get their feet on the ground. You might try going out before dawn an see if you can hear them on the roost. I am 67 and can't hear a word anyone says,but I can still hear a gobble a quarter of a mile away.


----------



## joekacz

guppie said:


> It seems like the turkeys are not gobbling much this year once they get their feet on the ground. You might try going out before dawn an see if you can hear them on the roost. I am 67 and can't hear a word anyone says,but I can still hear a gobble a quarter of a mile away.


It's called " selective hearing " , I got it also. What a wonderful disability , maybe we can get some gov. assistance in Medicare for a pair of Walker Game Ears. I get calls all the time for free back,knee braces. Think I'll put a call in today after the Price is Right game show is over.


----------



## TMK

guppie said:


> It seems like the turkeys are not gobbling much this year once they get their feet on the ground. You might try going out before dawn an see if you can hear them on the roost. I am 67 and can't hear a word anyone says,but I can still hear a gobble a quarter of a mile away.


Headed out right now to listen for birds in an area that I may hunt tomorrow. Really miss the days when I worked 3rd shift. Hunted nearly every day of the season then. Now it's fitting in time between projects at work and guessing what the weather might do....


----------



## chadwimc

I tried my sound reducing muffs yesterday. I had a bird gobbling at quite a distance. The muffs didn't seem to help or hurt any with regards to gobbling. The regular woodland sounds soon became overwhelming and annoying, tho'... Which is why I don't use my regular hearing aids while hunting.


----------



## joekacz

chadwimc said:


> I tried my sound reducing muffs yesterday. I had a bird gobbling at quite a distance. The muffs didn't seem to help or hurt any with regards to gobbling. The regular woodland sounds soon became overwhelming and annoying, tho'... Which is why I don't use my regular hearing aids while hunting.


Which brand did you use? On some of the expensive ones I believe you can filter some of the closer decibel's.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

TMK said:


> Headed out right now to listen for birds in an area that I may hunt tomorrow. Really miss the days when I worked 3rd shift. Hunted nearly every day of the season then. Now it's fitting in time between projects at work and guessing what the weather might do....


Maybe you can get out in the evening and maybe roost em. That would eliminate a lot of guesswork. Hens are pretty vocal right after they fly up in the evening, I swear it’s like they get bitchy. Sometimes you can get them going by cackling and cutting while swating your hat across your thigh. Toms will gobble sometimes too. Good luck.


----------



## chadwimc

Which brand did you use? On some of the expensive ones I believe you can filter some of the closer decibel's.

My regular hearing aids? Costco brand. They have a lot of features and adjustments. Some environments are just too much to endure. Road noise in a car or truck, for example. After a few minutes I just put them in my pocket. Certain types of music? No go. In the woods at dawn? I'll be heading for the funny farm unless I turn them off.
I don't know what brand the muffs are right off. Volume control and they override loud noise like gunfire is all I know about 'em...


----------



## jkep551

I have tried the Walker Game Ear in the ear canal hearing aid, not too impressed with those. Also Caldwell Electronic ear muffs, the basic version not the more expensive high end version. These worked but did not have that much gain so didn't amplify enough for me. Finally bought the Howard Leight Impact Sport by Honeywell in camo. They were advertised with a gain of 4x. I was very impressed with the amplification and surprised with everything I was now hearing. These fold up to a compact package are low profile so this helps reduce / eliminate contact with the gun stock. They have great battery life and shut off automatically after 4 hours. Also, these are stereo format so if you are hunting you get directional information. As with all purchases make sure the store you are buying from has a good return policy in case they don't fit your needs. If you have moderate or greater hearing loss at higher frequencies these may be a good option for you.


----------



## TMK

I received the walker ear muffs yesterday. They're kinda bulky but do amplify sounds. Pretty much plan to use them when listening for roosted birds in mornings or evenings. Plan to take them out hunting on Saturday.


----------



## Snook

I don’t use them but know a guy that did. He says they amplify the sound BUT you can’t tell where the sound is coming from. I can see that being a problem if you don’t know which way the bird is coming. At least you will know one is out there!


----------

